# The next is Valentine's Day ... Books sure Bring Shared enjoyment ...



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Frida Kahlo and Diego Rivera Fans: see selection number 8.  

I have an extensive library worth sharing with those who wish to expand their personal home libraries ... Though some of my bests are not brand new, I have selected some which are certainly worthwhile for private reads, research and planning a special meal for those we love. All of these books are in English version as well as Spanish or Italian or French and of course, English.

1.  Wines of Spain ... Author Jeremy Watson

This is a splendid book containing 350 wineries, 150 wines and 500 photos. Chockful of maps, Designation of Origins, the seasonal labors explained in laymen terms about the planting through the bottle and tasting stages. This edition was written by the director of The Food and Wine Organisation of The U.K.

2. TSXXI Paco Roncero's XXI Century of Small Plates and Tapas ... Chef and Disciple of Ferran Adria, Paco Roncero native Madrid Chef

The extensive preparation of small plates with a modern take on what is seasonal and raw materials is focused upon in this gorgeous book. The ingredients,  and what to look for, the seasonal implications and the step to steps.

3. Arzak Bocados, Morsels, Mouthfuls and Bites ... By Chef Juan Mari Arzak

The founding father of the Basque haute noveau movement, provides the secrets to the Basque Country's Pinchos * pin chos. Stunning edition for those interested in the most vanguard of appetisers which can be amplified into entrees.

4. Cracco ... By Carlo Cracco

Often called the Adria of Milan, this restaurateur and chef presents 60 of his uncountable recipes with photos and simple step by step creations which cover the gamut of the traditional Lombardia region to the evolutionary.

5. The taste of Mexico ... By Patricia Quintana

Patricia provides us with her secrets to preparing Modern Vanguard Mexican Regional. Having met her at Madrid Fusion over the years, she shows us how to prepare ancient Aztec, Mayan, Spanish Colonial and USA fusion with local products of her home land. Her photographs and collection are a sure treasure to have for all thos who adore Mexican in its uncountable epicurean styles.

6. The Great Book of Mediterranean Cuisine ... By Stella Donati

This Chartwell publication contains 400 recipes with photographs and step to step guidelines covering Antipasti, Pasta, Risottos, Fish, Meat, Pizzas and Focaccias, starters, entrees and desserts without complexities, and is a fine basic tool for those with little time to prepare during the laboral week.

7. Paul Bocuse and Frederic Bau ... Trilingual edition coming in French, English and Spanish ... Au Coeur Des Saveurs ...

For professional and home gourmet bakers of la dulce vita, this is the book to enhance your knowledge and skills in baking from pies, bom boms, cakes, cupcakes and chocolates step by step with learning about sweet textures and the tools required to make delectable desserts even more so delectable.

8) For Frida Kahlo and Diego  Rivera Fans ...

Frida´s Fiestas - Written by:  Guadalupe Rivera and Marie Pierre Colle

Frida ( 1910 to 1954 ) was perhaps the most famous Mexican female painter in Mexico´s history. She was married to extraordinarily talented mural artist and painter  Diego Rivera.

This book contains 224 pages of compiled works by her step daughter Guadalupe Rivera.

Guadalupe structured this treasure of a book around 12 significant events and the recipes they cooked together. There are 150 color photos. This moving, often humorous and lovely edition is a great gift for those who adore Frida and Diego. Some of the Mexican recipes included are:

Fish baked in Acuyo Leaves, Chilies in walnut cream, Limes stuffed with coconut and Chicken in Pipian Sauce. This is a warm work of love, respect and admiration.

NOTE<  Le Cordon Culinary Institute offers a catalogue of books published in over 4 languages from numerous publishers on A to Z cooking and baking topics.


----------

